# OEM charger not working...



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope someone can shed some light on my current situation and maybe offer a fix?

I was stuck at work without a charger and realized that my work's old feature phone used a micro usb as well. I used it to charge my Bionic for a half an hour or so. It charged fine but when I got home it wouldn't recognize the OEM charger.

I tried wiping it clean and installing a new rom but whatever I do it won't charge on the Motorola cable. The weird thing is that will charge on my old Incredibles cable.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

acronym said:


> Hope someone can shed some light on my current situation and maybe offer a fix?
> 
> I was stuck at work without a charger and realized that my work's old feature phone used a micro usb as well. I used it to charge my Bionic for a half an hour or so. It charged fine but when I got home it wouldn't recognize the OEM charger.
> 
> ...


Might just have a dead charger or a bad usb cable from the OEM charger. Try another charger and see if you can confirm it.


----------

